# Vegemite Vapor Trails.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

EG000836819AU :hmm::spy:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have to do this anytime vegemite is brought up...sorry...


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Will those trails be coming over in the left-hand lane?


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

YES!!! More ROO POO!!!! Excellent!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

contract said:


> Will those trails be coming over in the left-hand lane?


Yep, the plane is staying to the left. LOL


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

You mean this????


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

YouTube - Men At Work - Overkill (1983)

maybe more suited for a bombing lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> You mean this????


 Exactly that but in a jar. I refuse to eat anything from a tube as I'm not an astronaut. LOL


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Clever little sidestep there Warren...It's not over yet...I'll be around...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Clever little sidestep there Warren...It's not over yet...I'll be around...


What sidestep & what time should we expect you if your coming round? LMAO. ound:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

can't bloody think with this music going round and round in me brain...you better run...

...you better take cover...

You see, I've taken me evening meds, and could well say anything now!...show up at any time even...wot?

I think its time for bed.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Just out of curiosity... What in the **** does Vegemite taste like anyway? :ask:

I almost grabbed a jar of it at World Market not too long ago, but I chickened out. :tongue1:

My theory is... Usually the stuff in tubes like that is made to _get rid_ of yeast. :tape:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Just out of curiosity... What in the **** does Vegemite taste like anyway? :ask:
> 
> I almost grabbed a jar of it at World Market not too long ago, but I chickened out. :tongue1:
> 
> My theory is... Usually the stuff in tubes like that is made to _get rid_ of yeast. :tape:


LMAO. Ask Fiddler, he loves it. I grew up on it so it's a little hard to describe. Somewhere between axle grease, brine & meat protein. ound:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Ask Fiddler, he loves it. I grew up on it so it's a little hard to describe. Somewhere between *axle grease, brine & meat protein*. ound:


*Wow--sounds like some of the laxative they sell*---*j/k Warren-*-- trying to remember the stuff we had when I was a youghin. It was a spread like the veggie but think it was apple butter or something. I loved this stuff on toast, Eggo well you get the picture!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> *Wow--sounds like some of the laxative they sell*---*j/k Warren-*-- trying to remember the stuff we had when I was a youghin. It was a spread like the veggie but think it was apple butter or something. I loved this stuff on toast, Eggo well you get the picture!


Yep Apple Maus or Apple Strooparty:. It's dutch & looks like vegemite but very sweet. Tash always keeps it here & the youngest eats it too. LOL.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Apple Butter !!!.yummm......here a good source for it Paul, and unlike Vegemite it is the bomb !!
The AppleBarn Cider Mill & General Store, Inc.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Ask Fiddler, he loves it. I grew up on it so it's a little hard to describe. Somewhere between axle grease, brine & meat protein. ound:


Hmmmm - is there anything I can use to block that meat protein taste? Other than that it sounds great ... :hmm:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I had vegimite in high school. A friendbof mine was from down under and she ate it almost everyday. I can't even remember if i liked it or not. Lol.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wheres the ROO POO!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Yea where's the Poo! Thought I saw a flash--sorry car's hi-beam head light!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Yea where's the Poo! Thought I saw a flash--sorry car's hi-beam head light!


Hey do you know what we called Norfolk when I was in training??


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I think he was buffing. He mailed abpackage to a city in the u.s. with instructions to mail it back, so it would circle the globe (or, more realistically, travel the same half twice) and keep us on our toes.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Label/Receipt Number: EG00 0836 819A U
Class: Express Mail International®
Status: Foreign International Dispatch

Your item left PERTH BULK MAIL CENTRE, AUSTRALIA on November 29, 2010. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 

Detailed Results:

Foreign International Dispatch, November 29, 2010, 11:39 pm, PERTH BULK MAIL CENTRE, AUSTRALIA
Foreign Acceptance, November 29, 2010, 3:47 pm, AUSTRALIA
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

All that having been noted, I have no frigging idea where it is. LOL op2::smile:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

rob51461 said:


> *Hey do you know what we called Norfolk when I was in training??*


No-train----- I dunno..help!:hungry:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

No idea what "Staying to the left" means. No idea where it's going. This is scary.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> No-train----- I dunno..help!:hungry:


No F**k because if you had a military hair cut women would run and hide:tongue:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Label/Receipt Number: EG00 0836 819A U
> Class: Express Mail International®
> Status: Foreign International Dispatch
> 
> ...


Thats what I always hate about EMS' tracking the package is at your door before its posted in NYC


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> Thats what I always hate about EMS' tracking the package is at your door before its posted in NYC


Funny thing is this was a bit of a stuff up. It wasnt supposed to go EMS, just Express Air & it would have been there about now at half the price. LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

rob51461 said:


> No F**k because if you had a military hair cut women would run and hide:tongue:


LOL--Now I remember--things have changed.........:juggle:

*I just saw another flash..........:smoke:*


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Its in customs now Out in Cali so were safe on the right coast


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dont bet on it. It's going across the country yet. Most all Aus freight goes through LAX.:target:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Dont bet on it. It's going across the country yet. Most all Aus freight goes through LAX.:target:


 That's what I was thinking.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep. It gotta land at at airport one west coast and go through customs no matter were its going I these no.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wait going across the country....

<hides>


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the rock has got you covered... lol


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey hey!
I just saw this thread for the first time 

*Cool! *_Roo-WOO-HOO_ is always a _very_ special event! :nod:



> What does Vegemite taste like?





Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Ask Fiddler, he loves it. I grew up on it so it's a little hard to describe. Somewhere between axle grease, brine & meat protein. ound:


Ah yes.... it is difficult to describe&#8230;
It is a concentrated flavor that unfolds rapidly. Also, it brings more than flavor to the table.
It can cause some interesting almost "electric" feelings on your tongue and in your jawbone!

Sometimes it can be reminiscent of a concentrated chicken or beef broth with a tangy/yeasty/salty influence at work&#8230; 
Perhaps that is why it is often used as a starter/base flavor for a quick soup or gravy. :dunno:

Vegemite is a great source for "B" vitamins and iron as I recall. :target:
　
　
I recommend that for ones first 40 times eating it, that one would put some butter on some toast and spread _a little _of the Vegemite on top of the butter.

*Warning;*
More is not always better- a word to the wise what?

A cupper of good tea --(*Not* herb tea f.s.s.)- or perhaps coffee-- can be the perfect accompaniment. :tea:

As we continue to enjoy the "mite" it is human nature to apply more of it each time.
That's cool but be careful... An overdose of vegemite can put one off of wanting it again any time soon.

Veg on! :rockon:

P.S. It's grand! :hungry: and is one of the 4 official food groups! :nod:

.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Hey hey!
> I just saw this thread for the first time
> 
> *Cool! *_Roo-WOO-HOO_ is always a _very_ special event! :nod:
> ...


Does one have to go to a world market to pick up some? Or can it be found behind some magical hidden door at the local grocerystore with the iron beer and authentic teriyaki sauce? Lol

Off topic but..... my mom is fixing tovlearn fiddle.. she just got it today and is getting a bow tomorrow, my dad is going to teach her,at least the basics, he's a banjo player but can 'get by' on many other instruments,some like bass and guitar he is better then some musicians that 'major' in that instrument... now if we could just get my wife to pick up the upright we could have something. Lol!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Blake :thumb:

A lot of the big chains of grocery stores carry it.
Our "Vons" does.

I did a quick search and here is an "E-Comerce" spot;

https://www.simplyoz.com/products/australian_foods/vegemite__groceries__beverages/vegemite__promite__marmite?gclid=CIL-hb3d1KUCFRNSgwodvDf2kw

Please do _not_ buy marmite... uke:

:high5:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Ima have check Publix then... kraft a good one to go with (jar of coarse) or do you have a prefered brand?.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I've always ended up with Kraft... :ask:

Warzie can advise us thoughhone:




:rockon:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. The great Vegemite debate!

Kraft own the brand & are the only ones who make it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Really? That's crazy, how long has that been the case? I coulda swore when that girl lete try some in high school it was somethng else. But my memory is usually unkind to me.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mining Vegemite "Down Under" (courtesy NSW Geographic Society)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Howdy Blake :thumb:
> 
> A lot of the big chains of grocery stores carry it.
> Our "Vons" does.
> ...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Another roo poo bomb Nice Tash


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

You knew this was coming right? :rofl:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/280276-vegemite-visions.html

:rockon:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn aussies would eat anything!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> .
> 
> You knew this was coming right? :rofl:
> 
> ...


That is some nasty shat bro.
We used to take Brewer's yeast when i was into body building! 
When i was in my 20's damn that stuff used to make you fart all day piss bright yellow almost orange. It did give you a lot of energy but your breath would stink as well. I could swear if i had taken more i could have been M.R Brooklyn.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wheres the ROO POO Kym????


----------

